# Boost Gauges - Which is the best?!



## cavaye (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi all,

So I've been looking at buying and installing a Boost gauge in the air vent, looked all round the forum and found loads of installation help which is brilliant. The only thing is I dunno which one to get! I've seen them on eBay for around £20-40 but is there much difference or is it just the styling. Ideally I am looking to get one which matched the OEM lighting...

I was wondering what gauges others have used, maybe there is a particular brand that matches the best. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Ashmond (Dec 2, 2013)

I just ordered this one, for the price I dont think you can go wrong, white and red like the TT dials...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Big-Bargain-Inc ... Smoke+Lens


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

Mine is Swoosh, goes nicely with the dash I think


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The only difference I know technically are that some are stepper-motors and some are analogue. The analogue ones work the dial off the vacuum feed directly and steppers read the vacuum feed and drive a stepper motor on the dial.
The stepper versions usually sweep the dial on power-up and calibrate for air pressure each time.

I think I fitted a 52mm ProSport stepper gauge with red needle and white digits, BAR rather than PSI.


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

I would rather have an electronic one not only for accuracy but also the sensor can be mounted in the engine bay which means no routing vac pipe into the cabin and also a shorter run of vac pipe lessening the chances of leaks.


----------



## cavaye (Dec 10, 2013)

Ashmond said:


> I just ordered this one, for the price I dont think you can go wrong, white and red like the TT dials...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Big-Bargain-Inc ... Smoke+Lens


You're right, for that price you can't really go wrong



tangapants said:


> Mine is Swoosh, goes nicely with the dash I think


However, Tanga, I do like the look of this one, looks a lot smarter... Where did you get this one from and do you remember what you paid for it?



Pugwash69 said:


> I think I fitted a 52mm ProSport stepper gauge with red needle and white digits, BAR rather than PSI.


Pugwash, I assume that as the analogue ones work directly from the vacuum feed they are fairly straight forward to install... How was the Stepper gauge to install?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Probably easier. I ran the vacuum tube all the way inside the cabin though, and mounted the sensor behind my glovebox. The wires were easier to feed to the gauge than a pipe I imagine.

I'm sure someone said their stepper gauge ran the vacuum pipe all the way to the gauge. Mine had a small external box though that I cable-tied to some of the loom wires.


----------



## cavaye (Dec 10, 2013)

Sweet... Do you know which one you have?


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

cavaye said:


> tangapants said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is Swoosh, goes nicely with the dash I think
> ...


Cheers
I bought mine off a member from here, may find one on ebay somewhere. its a Swoosh 60mm stepper motor boost gauge, i think new they are around £50.


----------



## cavaye (Dec 10, 2013)

tangapants said:


> Cheers
> I bought mine off a member from here, may find one on ebay somewhere. its a Swoosh 60mm stepper motor boost gauge, i think new they are around £50.


Thats perfect, now I've just gotta find one!!!

Cheers


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey mate I've been looking to get one for a few weeks now and looked everywhere for the swoosh but couldn't seem to find it for sale then I came across the shadow pro boost gauge which I like the look of check it out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd2tO4YI ... ata_player


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

First decide if you want 52mm or 60mm.
52mm allows the vent to still be used for climate control.
60mm fills the vent hole but blocks the vent.

Then decide if you want one with a sender/stepper motor.
"With sender" keeps the boost noise away from your vent, "without" and you may get tired of hearing the noise all the time.

I recommend Racetech 52mm, with a spacer and an adapter (£15 for the two delivered). It has a sender and is stepper, a great alternative to Swoosh which you might have trouble sourcing.
I sold a few gauges recently and I have a spacer and adapter left over if anyone needs them, pm me ;-) I also have a spare vent if you don't want to permanently ruin your own.

Another brand is Glowshift from the USA, they have standard and stepper versions and both have multicolour LED back lights. Very well made.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

cavaye said:


> Sweet... Do you know which one you have?


Just found my order details:

Prosport Smoked Super White Turbo Boost Gauge - BAR (New Stepper Motor Version)
£41 delivered from R-Spec via ebay and included the tube to the manifold.


----------



## TT02 (Feb 12, 2013)

Just a thought, what about this one? I've been thinking of buying this.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JDM-60mm-12V- ... 7149634%26


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

As said 52 or 60 , 60 fills the vent nicely, I'm pretty sure the analog ones are more accurate but you don't get the nice start up sequence, I don't think there much difference in vacuum pipe length, even with a stepper you need to run the pipe into the cabin , bit both are easy enough to fit, just which ever you like really, there are a lot more 52 mm to choose from, you can also get some pretty fancy plasma ones if you like that sort of thing

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

TT02 said:


> Just a thought, what about this one? I've been thinking of buying this.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JDM-60mm-12V- ... 7149634%26


Bargain


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

I've always used defi gauges in my turbo cars, fantastic quality but unfortunately not cheap!


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

mullum said:


> TT02 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought, what about this one? I've been thinking of buying this.
> ...


with boost gauges you get what you pay for

I would say spend another 30 ish quid and look for ones at around 50 as they quality will be a lot better 
and also ive heard of the cheep gauges giving incorrect readings


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

also these are my gauges 
this one is not wired in yet just test fitting while I do all the wiring and running of pipes 




might even swap them 2 around


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

After seeing that the JDM ebay gauge was stepper and with a sender I did a quick search for JDM to see what other prices were like.
I found a few other gauges at over £70. Perhaps JDM is a decent brand and the gauge is actually a bargain ?


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

i like the bigger easier to see autometer i installed 62mm i believe,it sets outside of the bezel nicely IMO its mechanical one skinny hose and two wires if you want to better see it at night, lo cost too


----------

